# World's lightest road bike -- 2.7kg!



## fiddlr40 (Sep 18, 2007)

Crazy or droolworthy -- maybe both:

World's Lightest Road Bike at 2.7kg


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

this is a little late to the party. old news.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

It's still pretty impressive.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

fiddlr40 said:


> Crazy or droolworthy -- maybe both:
> 
> World's Lightest Road Bike at 2.7kg


*This road bike weighs in at 6lbs (2.7kg): Lighter than the laptop you’re probably using right now.* :thumbsup:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I've lifted that bike. It really is light, but even the builders admit that it isn't ridable.


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I've lifted that bike. It really is light, but even the builders admit that it isn't ridable.


What makes it not rideable? Is it that it would fall apart, or that it's too uncomfortable?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It's easy to assume it's under built for competitive riding purposes, or maybe even for just any riding on an imperfect road. The brakes look for one considerably underbuilt compared to my Revl caliper. I've heard Fiber Lyte rings could last though.

It's just really awesome to marvel at - especially as it's running a 10 speed cassette - like "man, someone really did that."


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

nealric said:


> What makes it not rideable? Is it that it would fall apart, or that it's too uncomfortable?


It would break.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> It would break.


Not sure that is correct ... the 3.2 kg donor bike was ridable and they claim the new 2.6 kg version is also :thumbsup:



> The bike you’re about to see was an idea originally started and created in 2008 by a German guy named Gunter Mai who *logged over 20,000 km on the machine for a couple years *and it weighed at around 3.2 kg. Early in 2011 he parted out the bike and sold each piece individually around the world. Some of the key parts were bought by some guy in Colorado who commissioned Jason Woznick of Fairwheel Bikes in Tuscon, Arizona to create even lighter parts to finish a new build of it.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Mdeth1313 said:


> this is a little late to the party. old news.


That makes it even more impressive.


----------



## stevebul (Dec 6, 2011)

What shifters are on this bike, are they intergrated or not. The brakes look like just regular brake levers only, where are the shifters.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

They are on the head tube.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

flatsix911 said:


> Not sure that is correct ... the 3.2 kg donor bike was ridable and they claim the new 2.6 kg version is also :thumbsup:


When I lifted it up, I was told that there was a rider weight limit of 110 lbs, and that they wouldn't guarantee it even for that. So, I suppose you are technically correct in saying that it could be ridden, but I seriously doubt it could be ridden more than once. The goal was not to build a ridable bike.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> When I lifted it up, I was told that there was a rider weight limit of 110 lbs, and that they wouldn't guarantee it even for that. So, I suppose you are technically correct in saying that it could be ridden, but I seriously doubt it could be ridden more than once. The goal was not to build a ridable bike.


110 lb rider weight limit?! 

LOL, that's like half of me. I'd break that thing into a gazillion pieces. :eek6:
.


----------

